# Air scarf, heated seat buttons TT RS Roadster



## MrZapie (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,

The air scarf and heated seat centre buttons mounted in the vents have failed on a 2018 TT RS Roadster.







The buttons come flying out with launch control. The buttons still function, they just don't stay in place under progressive acceleration.

The point of failure is a tiny retaining lug, which Audi would like the best part of £500 to fix. I'm thinking on the lines of a 3D printer and super glue fix.

Any one else had the the same problem?

Cheers


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mabey pretty cheap on Ebay?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

aircon buttons detachement is quite frequent, but as far as I remember, button price should be much cheaper than 500£


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Is the switch damaged at all on the back ? All that holds them in is a small L shaped locating pin the slides throgh a hole in the bottom . If you pm me ill mail photos rhrough as i have a spare set .

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

MrZapie said:


> Any one else had the the same problem?


Someone posted the same issue and how he repaired it a few months back. Have a search.


----------



## MrZapie (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,

I declined the option of replacements at £224.16 per button - £448.32 via Audi service Cam. Swift conversation with Audi and they're being replaced under warranty.

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wonderful...


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

MrZapie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I declined the option of replacements at £224.16 per button - £448.32 via Audi service Cam. Swift conversation with Audi and they're being replaced under warranty.
> 
> Cheers


Did not realise Audi was that mean!
Even Skoda was more sensible although by no means great in dealing with/solving after sale warranty related glitches 
Makes me nervous about buying an audi!


----------

